# Tosser's Extra Dry



## dhal4 (28/11/10)

Anyone tried this ?

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/no-dry-h...1127-18bjq.html


----------



## Duff (28/11/10)

No.


----------



## Mercs Own (28/11/10)

I met a guy today who said he MC'D the launch for this beer at Pervis Cellars and that they brewed it in Moorabbin??

He basically said it is tasty but nothing special he also said they have developed a plastic bottle for it? or it is in a plastic bottle?

That is all I know about it which in fact is nothing as this bloke is the one who knows something about it.


----------



## olde (28/11/10)

Anyone who names their brew Tossers deserves our support. Let's face it, this board's full of tossers, so he's gotta be on a winner.


----------



## jyo (28/11/10)

It would have to be a step up from the original. Mind you, a Wander kit fermented at 32' C would be too.


----------



## seemax (28/11/10)

Mercs Own said:


> I met a guy today who said he MC'D the launch for this beer at Pervis Cellars and that they brewed it in Moorabbin??



At 2 Brothers ???


----------



## dhal4 (28/11/10)

I think the article (in the picture caption) mentions a warehouse in braeside as the location for the microbrewery


----------



## amiddler (28/11/10)

Credit must be paid to naming your brew something that Lion Nathan will try and stop. Look at the free publicity they are getting. 
"Look out for a Tosser, coming soon, to a bottle shop near you."

Drew


----------



## Nick JD (28/11/10)

Products with doofus names designed to gather free-publicity never last long. I fear the beer may not be as interesting as its name.


----------



## manticle (28/11/10)

Afraid I have to agree. Tossers the people at tooheys may be for getting uptight about their supposed intellectual property but novelty shit is just that - a novelty.

Novelties wear off unless they're limited edition, 40 % eisbeer served from the arse of a small furry animal. The latter is helped if there's some grooving, a cave and a pict involved but that's a different story.


----------



## philw (28/11/10)

love the name 

for that reason alone I would buy some


----------



## Will88 (28/11/10)

I just find it amusing that Lion Nathan considers 'tossers' under their trade mark.


----------



## Hatchy (29/11/10)

I'm not going to judge a beer without drinking it but I'm struggling to think of a beer in a green bottle that I really enjoy & highly doubt that there's any beer called anything dry that I'm likely to enjoy. I'm trying to work out how I can brew beer that's wetter than what I've brewed in the past.


----------



## schooey (29/11/10)

Hatchy said:


> I'm trying to work out how I can brew beer that's wetter than what I've brewed in the past.



Wetting agent? :unsure:

Just think of the marketing you could apply, Hatchy...

"Beer....with extra wetness"

"Snhatchy's Super Wet Ale"

"Wet Ale...now you can make a wet patch on your own"


----------



## Nick JD (29/11/10)

schooey said:


> "Wet Ale...now you can make a wet patch on your own"



What about, _Fergie's Black-Eyed Pee_?


----------



## Mercs Own (29/11/10)

"Mr Harvey said he did not know why the company objected to the term ''Tosser's''. He came up with the name last year when looking for a label to attract the youth market."

There in lies his first and only mistake. They are a fickle bunch, will buy his beer until the next youth market orientated beer/alcopop comes along and that will be the end of that.

There are plenty of examples (that I cant think of right now) but Bondi Blonde is probably a good start. 

What others??


----------



## Lecterfan (29/11/10)

I have no comment on Tossers (other than to acknowledging Nick and Manticle's comments), I do get pissy about a company, or even better a social structure that allows ANYONE to patent adjectives.


----------



## teeesoobes10 (29/11/10)

Mercs Own said:


> "Mr Harvey said he did not know why the company objected to the term ''Tosser's''. He came up with the name last year when looking for a label to attract the youth market."
> 
> There in lies his first and only mistake. They are a fickle bunch, will buy his beer until the next youth market orientated beer/alcopop comes along and that will be the end of that.
> 
> ...



Ahem....umm anybody else remember that carpet cleaner of a beer called "Thirsty Dog" by Castlemaine Perkins back in either late '99 or 2000? http://www.australianbeers.com/beers/thirs...hirsty6Pack.jpg :icon_vomit:


----------



## Rotgut (29/11/10)

Mercs Own said:


> "Mr Harvey said he did not know why the company objected to the term ''Tosser's''. He came up with the name last year when looking for a label to attract the youth market."
> 
> There in lies his first and only mistake. They are a fickle bunch, will buy his beer until the next youth market orientated beer/alcopop comes along and that will be the end of that.
> 
> ...



CUB's "Diamond" back in the mid 90's was a truly disgusting example...


----------



## Silo Ted (29/11/10)

What ever happened to Carlton Sterling? :icon_vomit:


----------



## bradsbrew (29/11/10)

Castlemaine Special Dry.


----------



## schooey (29/11/10)

Toohey's Country Special, with the green lable... it was very special


----------



## bignath (29/11/10)

West End Eagle Blue and/or Eagle Red....... fuckin' awful shit....

EDIT: West End (enter beer name here), anything by them is less than appealing...


----------



## Hatchy (29/11/10)

West end export was the 1st beer I saw in widemouth cans, I bought a slab because of the cans. I'm really not sure why I thought that would be a good idea.


----------



## bignath (29/11/10)

Hatchy said:


> West end export was the 1st beer I saw in widemouth cans, I bought a slab because of the cans. I'm really not sure why I thought that would be a good idea.



I'm not really sure why *I* thought it was a good idea either. I'm sure most of us south aussies have done that one...


----------



## Mercs Own (30/11/10)

Tooheys Blue Bock

Carlton LJ

Piss Beer (piss off)


----------



## lagers44 (30/11/10)

sydney bitter, anyone remember that one ? I don't just the name.


----------



## Bribie G (30/11/10)

Castlemaine Two Dogs wheat beer. The only beer that has literally made me throw up in a car park, and that was in the middle of the afternoon  

Hey did you know that Tooths KB is still made on occasion (to hold on to the brand name) - in the gold can, you know the one.


----------



## argon (30/11/10)

Hatchy said:


> I'm not going to judge a beer without drinking it but I'm struggling to think of a beer in a green bottle that I really enjoy...snip




Pilsner Urquell... how could you not love that beer :chug:


----------



## zebba (30/11/10)

No-one has suggested Duff? I hear at one stage can's of that stuff were going for a pretty penny.


----------



## Silo Ted (30/11/10)

Zebba said:


> No-one has suggested Duff? I hear at one stage can's of that stuff were going for a pretty penny.



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Duff-Beer-Can-PLUS-...=item45f7086526


----------



## Bribie G (30/11/10)

I prefer my Duff out of a bowling ball B)


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (30/11/10)

BribieG said:


> I prefer my Duff out of a bowling ball B)



The beer baron! :lol:


----------



## J Grimmer (30/11/10)

BribieG said:


> Castlemaine Two Dogs wheat beer. The only beer that has literally made me throw up in a car park, and that was in the middle of the afternoon




I still have my 2 dogs barking bottle opener, it makes the same noise as my sons talking book that barks.

does any one remember the Bundy Beer infused with bundy rum, not fondly though.


----------



## bum (30/11/10)

Lecterfan said:


> I have no comment on Tossers (other than to acknowledging Nick and Manticle's comments), I do get pissy about a company, or even better a social structure that allows ANYONE to patent adjectives.



In the interests of increasing the profits at the monitor shop I've just opened up in the Ballarat region, did you know that ANZ have trademarked the colour blue and Cadbury have trademarked the colour purple?


----------



## Mercs Own (30/11/10)

lagers44 said:


> sydney bitter, anyone remember that one ? I don't just the name.



Made by Hahn before he was bought out by Tooheys. I quite liked it although it was a little sweet!

I have a two dogs barking bottle openner which I got from a Two Dogs Alcoholic Lemonade pack - now that was a nice drink!


----------



## Silo Ted (30/11/10)

bum said:


> In the interests of increasing the profits at the monitor shop I've just opened up in the Ballarat region, did you know that ANZ have trademarked the colour blue and Cadbury have trademarked the colour purple?



I know about the Cadbury's one. What a bloody joke. 

Just as Toohey's claiming rights to the combination of words 'Extra Dry'. 

Has anyone seen Beer Wars, there was a legal matter that was thrown at Dogfish Head, and their use of the term "Punkin' Ale", when the big brewery (A-Busch I think) released an pumpkin beer *after* DFH were already on the market ?


----------



## Lecterfan (30/11/10)

bum said:


> In the interests of increasing the profits at the monitor shop I've just opened up in the Ballarat region, did you know that ANZ have trademarked the colour blue and Cadbury have trademarked the colour purple?




:lol: ...if you sell keyboards you'll get more business from me, I use them to hit the desk ever since watching that clip of the crazy fat German kid with the online gaming. My monitors are usually covered in spit, beers and foddstuffs from me yelling at the screen.


But seriously, what a pack of c**ts...I'm ending the post there so it doesn't become a rant.

So yea, Tossers beer hey? (simmers quitely with outrage)


----------

